
CLI: Git Commit Beautifier Implemented in Rust - rn1tta
https://github.com/rnitta/commit_artist
======
rn1tta
Git commit hash will be randomly generated, so it's not beautiful. I developed
the CLI tool to intendedly generate sophisticated commit hash (for example,
000000.... abcdef....). check it:
[https://github.com/rnitta/commit_artist](https://github.com/rnitta/commit_artist)

